# Hot Rod Deluxe for $300 ?



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Log into Facebook


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

She'd have to give me $350


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

O ok ... I'm not well versed in the Deluxe thing or its hot rodded version. Sorry I posted.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They are cool amps but they do have a reputation for repairs. But once they are done I think they become much more reliable.

My buddy had one in at a music store for repairs. Later the store was having a going out of business sale and was selling my buddy's amp for $200. I bought it for $100. Started to repair it but decided to make my life easier and took it to an amp repair guy. That, plus the parts I bought were around $150. I then gave the amp back to my buddy. Everyone was happy. The music store guy got $100 free and clear, the amp repair guy got $125, the parts guy got $25, my buddy got his amp back working for free... I'm out $250 and a bunch of running around lol.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I have an “older” made in USA version. It’s a beast. Super loud and tons of headroom. I don’t think you can make it “crunch” without deafening volume. It’s loud as fuck. In a full band jam with Keys, 2 guitars, bass, and 2 drummers I don’t think it ever needs to be louder than 3-4 (and that’s PLENTY). The drive channel is alright, sounds kinda cheap when using a lot of the amps gain. So if you wanna play some killer clean music, I used it for “jazz” and now it’s our jam space Amp


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> O ok ... I'm not well versed in the Deluxe thing or its hot rodded version. Sorry I posted.


Thanks for posting - they're popular and it is a good price. For me way too loud and unmanageable, but probably someone here would be into it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's an excellent price. But I have never bonded with an HRD or to be more specific, fender amps with el84 tubes. Well except for '94 Pro Jr. I have. I don't find those amp doesn't produce the fender 'clean' that I am familiar with. But then that's based on what I hear which at this point is very unreliable. LOL


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks for posting - they're popular and it is a good price. For me way too loud and unmanageable, but probably someone here would be into it.


Well, people are still buying Fender Twins and YCV80Qs so there are still some suckers for punishment out there.


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I got one years ago for about $300. The best $300 I have spent, although it did get traded away. They are great-sounding amps.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, people are still buying Fender Twins and YCV80Qs so there are still some suckers for punishment out there.


I have a Twin Reverb 65' RI and LOVED it when jamming with a band, but knowing what I know now, I would have opted for a much smaller amp. I do find it a lot more useful than any of the Hot Rods. The Hot Rods went from 0 to TOO LOUD very quickly. You really need to get an attenuator on it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That’s my (exact) amp. I love mine. It’s only drawback, as mentioned, is it’s volume. I don’t play it at home much anymore. Or at least, I can’t be in the same room if I do. 
It takes pedals really well, and I’ve not had the need for any repairs. None. Zip. Zero. $300 is basically free for what I need it to do, and no one I’ve ever played with (or for) poo-pooed it. 

Cork sniff all you want, it’s a great amp.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Big clean channel, good pedal platform… I see these and the devilles as workhorses. I never had to repair mine when I had it and it really got banged around. The early volume bump is just marketing for kids in guitar stores. “It’s this loud at 3?! Imagine it at 11!!” That’s a great price for any decent tube amp. Id skip the drive channel but it might work in a pinch


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chito said:


> That's an excellent price. But I have never bonded with an HRD or to be more specific, fender amps with el84 tubes. Well except for '94 Pro Jr. I have. I don't find those amp doesn't produce the fender 'clean' that I am familiar with. But then that's based on what I hear which at this point is very unreliable. LOL


6L6's in the HRD, and I love the clean channel


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My amp tech will take the guts out of one of those, keep the transformers and sockets etc. and put in a super reverb circuit. Awesome combo then. But, yeah, unbelievable volume, touchy vol knob, only ok drive and the relays for channel switching often fail.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> My amp tech will take the guts out of one of those, keep the transformers and sockets etc. and put in a super reverb circuit. Awesome combo then. But, yeah, unbelievable volume, touchy vol knob, only ok drive and the relays for channel switching often fail.



That sounds like rather an expensive mod.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

colchar said:


> That sounds like rather an expensive mod.


Yeah, but you get one hell of an amp out of it.


----------

